# Netzwerkfreigabe eines Verzeichnisses für Scanner ohne Samba

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

mein Scanner könnte in ein VErzeichnis scannen, das im LAN freigegeben ist. Dafür möchte ich eigentlich kein Samba installieren. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Hat jemand dafür eine Anleitung?

Danke schön

uhai

----------

## firefly

Wenn der Scanner nur das SMB protocoll unterstüzt, dann kommst du AFAIK nicht um eine SAMBA installation rum, wenn auf dem Zielrechner (Auf dem der scanner das ergebnis abliefern soll) kein Windows läuft

----------

## uhai

Der Scanner gehört zu einem HP Officejet Pro 8620. Welche Protokolle er beherrscht, weiss ich nicht sicher....

Könnten das unterstützte Protokolle sein:

Bonjour

SNMP

WINS

SLP

LPD

LLMNR

P9100

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der Scanner gehört zu einem HP Officejet Pro 8620. Welche Protokolle er beherrscht, weiss ich nicht sicher....
> 
> Könnten das unterstützte Protokolle sein:
> 
> Bonjour
> ...

 

Die meisten der Aufgeführten Protokolle beziehen sich aufs Drucken.

Habe kurz im Internet gesucht. Der Kann nur SMB -> Bedeutet Samba server auf einem Linuxrechner.

Mit den hplip treiber scheint es auch ein scan to PC zu funktionieren (über sane) http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_pro_8600.html

----------

## uhai

Über xsane kann ich den Vorlageneinzug anscheinend nicht ansprechen...

Der Scanner wird erkannt und reagiert auch, nur der Einzug bleibt "tot"...

Per email bekomme ich auch nichts... obwohl der Drucker sagt, er hätte es verschickt....

uhai

<edit> 32 Seiten war für Email wohl zuviel, nach dem Aufteilen auf ca. 10 Seiten klappt das Versenden per Email.... </edit>

----------

## musv

Ich hab meinen Scanner (Canon Lide 200) an meine NAS angeschlossen und dort einen Sane-Server installiert. Damit kann ich von jedem PC aus im Netzwerk direkt den Scanner nutzen. Auf den Client-Rechnern wäre das so, als ob das Ding lokal angeschlossen wäre. 

Auf dem Server, an den der Scanner angeschlossen ist:

```

localhost

192.168.1.0/24
```

Auf den Clients (Server-Name ersetzen):

```

server_name

```

```
net

genesys
```

genesys ist der Treiber für meinen Canon. Den musst du noch durch den hplip-Treiber ersetzen. Alles andere hab ich aus der Datei rausgeschmissen, um die Suche etwas zu beschleunigen.

Dann musst du auf dem Server den saned noch starten. Damit sollte es dann funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

Mein HP-SCanner hängt direkt am Router. Soweit ist alles gut, nur der Versand der Scans per Email unterliegt eirner GRößenbeschränkung....

uhai

----------

